# Press Release: Dish Network adds CW in HD in Denver and LA



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK ADDS LOCAL CW CHANNEL KWGN HD IN DENVER*​
*What: * DISH Network® (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, today added the CW in high definition to the Denver locals HD programming package at no extra cost to subscribers. All DISH Network customers in Denver who subscribe to the HD local programming package will now receive KWGN HD in high definition.

*When:* Effective Thursday, Oct. 30, 2008

*Where:* Local DISH Network Ch. 2

*How: * DISH Network customers must subscribe to an HD programming package or pay the HD enabling fee and have an HD receiver

*DISH NETWORK ADDS LOCAL CW CHANNEL KTLA HD IN LOS ANGELES*​
*What:* DISH Network® (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, today added the CW in high definition to the Los Angeles locals HD programming package at no extra cost to subscribers. All DISH Network customers in Los Angeles who subscribe to the HD local programming package will now receive KTLA HD in high definition.

*When:* Effective Thursday, Oct. 30, 2008

*Where:* Local DISH Network Ch. 5

*How:* DISH Network customers must subscribe to an HD programming package or pay the HD enabling fee and have an HD receiver

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.79 million satellite TV customers as of June 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722® HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Rob Glasser said:


> *DISH NETWORK ADDS LOCAL CW CHANNEL KWGN HD IN DENVER*​
> *What: * DISH Network® (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, today added the CW in high definition to the Denver locals HD programming package at no extra cost to subscribers. All DISH Network customers in Denver who subscribe to the HD local programming package will now receive KWGN HD in high definition.
> 
> *When:* Effective Thursday, Oct. 30, 2008
> ...


wait a minute superstation customers don't get hd feeds on 232 ktla or 235 only standard definition i pay 20 bucks 4 ultimate hd?


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

in fact wpix channels 234/8104 r in sd to my knowledge


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Similar to what they did in Chicago earlier this year. WGN local is HD for Chicago area subscribers.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

This is an encouraging sign. I hope Dish can do this in more markets, and eventually show all the HD stations in a market like cable can.

I get by with an indoor OTA antenna for CW (Smallville in HD), MyTV (SEC football and basketball in HD) and PBS, but not everyone can.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, what the hell??? Why can't they offer these channels in HD to all of us??? I mean they're part of the Superstation package of channels, and they're the exact same channels as the so-called local feed. I mean we all get Denver news on 235 and LA news on 232.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well, what the hell??? Why can't they offer these channels in HD to all of us??? I mean they're part of the Superstation package of channels, and they're the exact same channels as the so-called local feed. I mean we all get Denver news on 235 and LA news on 232.


Yeah, why can't they????? This would push me over the edge on upgrading to hidef. right now my hi def locals includes 2 stations

A hi def superstation package; now that would get me to upgrade in a hurry.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well, what the hell??? Why can't they offer these channels in HD to all of us??? I mean they're part of the Superstation package of channels, and they're the exact same channels as the so-called local feed. I mean we all get Denver news on 235 and LA news on 232.


They are spot beamed, not Conus. Every HD local station they put on Conus means one less national HD station available on Conus.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> They are spot beamed, not Conus. Every HD local station they put on Conus means one less national HD station available on Conus.


KTLA and KWGN HD channels are not spotbeamed. Also, all the Chicago HD locals are still conus on 129. Only superstations that is spot beamed is WPIX HD on 61.5.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

garys said:


> KTLA and KWGN HD channels are not spotbeamed. Also, all the Chicago HD locals are still conus on 129. Only superstations that is spot beamed is WPIX HD on 61.5.


I stand corrected then. I thought the HD broadcast was spot beamed while the SD broadcast was on Conus.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

As far as I know there are no spot beams on 129.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not yet. Perhaps by the end of next month (December). Spots are coming!


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

now we can watch Cliper games, and KTLA newcast in HD. Now only if we could get KCAL 9 in HD for Laker Games!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm hoping beyond hope that they'll make the superstations available in HD.

I suspect not, but there's always hope.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone in the Denver DMA seen anything in HD on channel 2? I haven't. Not even a commercial. Maybe I'm tuning in at the wrong time.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, I see most CW programming in HD on 2.

Note that Dish also still has the SD channel there too. Make sure that you move past it to the HD version next to it.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

HDG said:


> Has anyone in the Denver DMA seen anything in HD on channel 2? I haven't. Not even a commercial. Maybe I'm tuning in at the wrong time.


Smallville and Supernatural on Thursday nights are in HD and they were shown in that format last Thursday. As for other HD; once FOX 31 moves CW 2 to their downtown studio (sometime in the next few weeks), then we may see more HD on CW 2. I am expecting the new owners of FOX 31 and CW 2 to pull a network switch sometime in the near future, thus removing Superstation status.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, guys ... I'm obviously not watching when they have HD on. I added the HD version of the channel to my favorites and deleted the SD counterpart on the day they went active. I don't watch Supernatural or Smallville, so that might explain a lot. It just struck me odd though that I didn't/don't see any commercials in HD.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

BillJ said:


> Similar to what they did in Chicago earlier this year. WGN local is HD for Chicago area subscribers.


even wgn america is in hd though

other tribune stations left to my knowledge to simulcast in hd
43 wpmt fox
17 myphl 17 formerly wb 17

I Wish theyd hurry up with ktla 5 wpix 11 kwgn 2
channels 232 ktla 5
234 cw 11 wpix 11
235 cw2 kwgn

232 series are superstation customers


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

HDG said:


> Thanks, guys ... I'm obviously not watching when they have HD on. I added the HD version of the channel to my favorites and deleted the SD counterpart on the day they went active. I don't watch Supernatural or Smallville, so that might explain a lot. It just struck me odd though that I didn't/don't see any commercials in HD.


ive seen tnt run 2 seperate without a trace episodes one ran the pilot hd
the other another episode before i switched to dish bizzare but true


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Artorture said:


> now we can watch Cliper games, and KTLA newcast in HD. Now only if we could get KCAL 9 in HD for Laker Games!!!!!!!!!!!!


kcal 9 is an independent that cbs paramount warner brothers acquired before the wb upn merged networks and became the cw the point is i agree with you thats one way to also get cbs 2 news simulcast on kcal when2 is not running news called a duopoly ktla5 and cbs 2 could run the news in one studio if they wanted to


----------

